# Quarantine tank?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm having to improvise with a quarantine tank with one of those 80-litre storage containers and a sponge filter from one of my tanks but, because it's far from ideal, I'm wondering what is the minimum amount of time I can keep new arrivals in there for?

I kept my full stock of about 25 Africans in there for two days the other week when I had to move a tank, and they were fine, but I hated doing it. I'm hoping to get a not-yet-fully-grown fossorochromis rostratus and a couple of others in a few weeks, and if I could get away with just keeping them in there for a fortnight, that would be great. But is four weeks a minimum? More? Less?

Also wondered if anyone had any bright ideas about changing water in the quarantine tank while they're in there, because the container's too small to get the python in there? Was thinking of just using a battery-operated syphon to suck the waste out, and either taking some of the water out with a jug and pouring clean water back in, or just leaving the water changes and putting some Prime or Ammo Lock or similar in for the duration of their stay?

Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Always a problem when adding a group of new fish to an existing tank when they may not be compatible with each other in a small quarantine tank. I'd do 3 weeks for tank raised and longer for wild caught. I use many 10G tanks each with 1 fish. They are filtered and heated and Python-able. Or I might combine 2 males in a 20G if I thought they would get along for 3 weeks. With a divider in the worst case scenario.

Best if we are talking about quarntining 3" fish. Once you get to 6" things get a little more questionable.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks very much for the reply. They're wildies, so I guess I'm looking at four weeks?

80 litres comes in about the same as your 20G, so I suppose I could use a similar system to yourself. There'll be the fossorochromis rostratus and hopefully a placidochromis phenocilus Tanzania, both at the peaceful end of the scale, so I don't envisage any problems putting them together. There might be another one too but, again, it'll be from the peaceful end.

Sizewise, I don't expect they'll be any bigger than six inches, probably less, so a two-feet-long 'tank' should just about suffice for a short time, especially when you compare it with what they travelled over in, presumably for not far short of a month? Not ideal, I know, but better than putting all my other fish at risk.

My container's not Pythonable (good word!) like yours though, so any suggestions about cleaning it? I reckon if I added Prime regularly and replaced a few jugfuls occasionally, along with taking the waste out with a battery-operated cleaner, that should be okay?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't envision something that can fit a jug but not a python. As long as you can change 50% of the water weekly you should be OK. The 20G is 30 inches long. It's not a gallon thing...it's the length. You think the Fosso is peaceful?


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

The python's syphon is about a foot long, so getting that in a container about 18 inches deep, then turning it over and lifting it up several times to get the flow started is going to be impossible with two or three fish also in the confined space. Maybe you have a different type of syphon end to me, a smaller one?

I'm merely judging the fossorochromis rostratus temperament from the species profile on here: "Temperament: Peaceful. Conspecific temperament: Mildly Aggressive".


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The suction on a Python is started by turning on the water, then opening the venturi valve to suck water back to the sink. Are you sure you actually have a Python, or is it just a plain siphon hose? Because a regular siphon hose can be a pain to start if the container is located too close to the floor.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's a Python, but I've never started mine that way; I've always filled it and raised it a few times to get it moving and then just submerged it. Job done. The only time it's ever been a problem doing it that way is in this quarantine tank scenario, because there's not enough room to get it started that way in a small tank with two fish in it.

By the 'venturi valve', I presume you mean the green one near the siphon end, not the one below the tap?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

No, the venturi is at the tap, it forces a jet of water out into the sink that draws water up the hose from the tank. That's why you don't need to fill the hose from the tank!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Meant to add, technically the Python is not a siphon, but a jet pump. It will draw water to a level well above the tank.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, I get what you mean now. I've bought two new Pythons but, for whatever reason, there were no instructions explaining that with either? I'll just carry on starting it the way I am because it's not a major hassle and won't waste any water like the other method. That method will come in very handy for a quarantine tank scenario though, so thanks for the explanation.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To save water you could always start with the valve and then turn off the water once flow is established.

I'd probably get a 20G with a divider for 2 of the fish and maybe use your container for #3. The fish cost more than $20 each.


----------

